# Forenanbieter gesucht.



## Melian (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte aufgrund eines Projekts von mir ein Forum eröffnen, ich habe allerdings nur wenig Ahnung davon, was derzeit gute Forenanbieter sind. Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand einen Anbieter kennt, bei dem vor allem die Administration nicht allzu undurchdringlich ist. Ich bin ein Anfänger, ich habe zwar schon einige Foren verwaltet, aber nur, weil mir jemand beigebracht hat, was ich wo und wie klicken muss. Ich bin durchaus lernwillig, wäre also möglicherweise auch offen für eine umfassende Erklärung eines eher schwierigen Systems, aber im Moment habe ich halt wirklich eher Wissensstand Null.
Das betrifft vor allem das Einrichten von Unterforen, die nur durch freigeschaltete Mitglieder einsehbar sind, und so weiter.. Da stelle ich selber nur einen Haufen Unsinn an, wenn ich es selber versuche (einmal und nie wieder)

Ich wäre um jeden Tipp und jede Hilfestellung dankbar, hier als Antwort, als PN oder über Skype (Addy: Wilddornrose). Vielen Dank schon im Voraus,

Melian


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Januar 2012)

Besorg dir bei einem Hoster Webspace (inkl. PHP5 & MySQL) und installier phpBB oder ein anderes Forum einfach selber. Kostet nicht viel im Monat.

Einfach die Hilfen & Co. für das jeweilige System lesen und schon geht es. Ist nicht schwer.


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2012)

Na ob das funktioniert, wenn ihn schon die Admin-Oberfläche des Forums an seine Grenzen treibt?


----------



## Melian (12. Januar 2012)

Sie. @Tikume

Genau das habe ich eigentlich eben nicht gewollt, lieber Moderator. Ich schreibe aktiv an meiner bachelorarbeit und arbeite nebenbei, ich habe schlichtweg keine Zeit, mich stundenlang in ein System einzulesen. Deswegen habe ich explizit nach einem Anbieter gefragt, der fixfertig Foren anbietet. Früher gabs das mal, das sollte es heute auch geben.
Ich könnte natürlich auch den erstbesten nehmen auf der Googleergebnisliste, aber ich dachte mir halt, dass vielleicht der eine oder andere hier erfahrungen hat mit einer bestimmten Seite.


----------



## Lisutaris (13. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mal vor langer Zeit ein Forum bei forumieren.de gehabt. Das ging auch für einen Laien wie mich ganz gut.


----------



## Illiminator31 (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob du das Forum noch brauchst, ich vermiete allerdings Webspace, TS3 Server etc.

Foren hab ich folgende im Angebot:
PhPbb
Mybb
Devilz Clan Portal

Wir übernehmen die Installation des Forums sowie die "Grundeinstellungen", sowie die Installation eines Themes.
Auf Wunsch kann auch eine Domain dazugehohlt werden (Kostet 10&#8364;/Jahr z.B für eine .de Domain).

Das ganze ist für Gaming Clans gedacht und daher Kostenlos (Bis eben auf die Domain).

Anmerkung: Bei einer Domain ist auch ein Email Server mit dabei

Mfg
Illiminator31


----------

